# I need to be held ACCOUNTABLE!



## purrtykitty (Jun 20, 2008)

So, I kinda fell off the weight loss bandwagon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I say kinda because I haven't been working out or eating very well, so BAD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I haven't gained back any of the 14 pounds I originally lost, so GOOD.

Basically, I just need to get into a routine. That's easier said than done for me since I'm studying for the Bar Exam held at the end of July. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As it is now, I use my limited "free time" watching TV and posting on here. Really all I need to do is funnel the time I spend watching TV to working out, instead.

Now, for a little background - 5 years ago I moved in with DH just before we got married and over the course of about 2 years, I gained 40 pounds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been on every diet under the sun, but never really "committed" to losing the weight until a few months ago. Previously, I'd see-saw, losing a bit of weight, only to gain it back again. But as I said before, I've at least managed to keep these 14 pounds off for quite a while, now. Essentially, I just want to get back to my college weight. DH and I are going on a trip to Okoboji (fun resort town) with a group of our college friends for a weekend of boating and drinking and all-around fun, but not like we used to since we aren't 21 anymore, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Goals (however lofty they might be):
~ Lose 5 pounds by July 5th
~ Lose 21 pounds by August 15th (Okoboji weekend)
~ Lose the last of the poundage by September 15th

I with your encouragement and having to be accountable here, I will finally be successful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!!


----------



## zabbazooey (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll hold you accountable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another fellow Omahan I see? I moved from there a year ago. I still come and visit all the time.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Good luck girl!*
*May I ask you, how did you loose 14lbs?*
*And where is Okoboji is located?*


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 20, 2008)

Well I'll encourage you ALL the way if I can! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey those first 5 pounds are TOTALLY - Absolutely do-able.

If you had a treadmill that would help when watching tv, but if not take a walk outside before watching tv - just however far you can handle. Any movement & cutting back portion size is great.

Or, this works great too - Eat some fruits instead of cereal in the morning, skip lunch or eat a very slim size turkey or whatever without bread. Walk before supper, eat a smaller portion dinner.

If you do the above for even a few days, your stomach/hunger decreases then you will be encouraged to cut back & continue - I swear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eventually add some kind of floor exercises that you like.

Oh, the other thing that reaaallly helps, don't keep junk food in the house. But, treat yourself a couple times a week to something small that you love. This is hard if your DH likes his junk food - & oh how they do


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zabbazooey* 

 
_I'll hold you accountable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another fellow Omahan I see? I moved from there a year ago. I still come and visit all the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, born and bred!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_*Good luck girl!*
*May I ask you, how did you loose 14lbs?*
*And where is Okoboji is located?*



_

 
Okoboji is in neighboring Iowa. Just good ol' working out and eating right.  I didn't deprive myself - if I wanted some fries or ice cream I'd have a little bit, just not the large portion.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Well I'll encourage you ALL the way if I can! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey those first 5 pounds are TOTALLY - Absolutely do-able.

If you had a treadmill that would help when watching tv, but if not take a walk outside before watching tv - just however far you can handle. Any movement & cutting back portion size is great.

Or, this works great too - Eat some fruits instead of cereal in the morning, skip lunch or eat a very slim size turkey or whatever without bread. Walk before supper, eat a smaller portion dinner.

If you do the above for even a few days, your stomach/hunger decreases then you will be encouraged to cut back & continue - I swear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eventually add some kind of floor exercises that you like.

Oh, the other thing that reaaallly helps, don't keep junk food in the house. But, treat yourself a couple times a week to something small that you love. This is hard if your DH likes his junk food - & oh how they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!  All good tips!  We actually don't keep junk food in the house b/c DH would eat it all in one sitting!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 20, 2008)

You can totally do this.  The great part is you've already lost 14 pounds, so it's not like you are starting from 0, you know!  You've maintained which is awesome, so just get your mojo back up, and you will so be ready for your trip


----------



## KikiB (Jun 21, 2008)

Well a lot of people are saying that no eating past a certain time is really effective, as is eating a large breakfast, a medium-sized lunch, and then a small dinner. Drink a lot of water. Your skin will thank you and your body will feel so much better, but sometimes drinking water can help with the cravings. I don't believe in a ton of actual dieting though...but since it is summer, take advantage of all the fruits and vegetables that are in season, as well as the seafood runs. As far as the exercise goes, try and walk more places. If you have stores near you, such as grocery stores, walk there with a couple of reusable totes and get what you need. Yes you would be making more trips but you would get the exercise from the walking. You already have one part down, about not keeping junk food in the house. 

Also try and make sure that you are getting proper amounts of sleep a night-the target is 7 hours.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 24, 2008)

So, on the eating front - not horrible. Pretty much the same as usual - whatever I want, just in small portions. Fortunately, I looooove berries, so I'm always eating heaps of those. I do have a sweet tooth, but I've found a tasty way to manage it - those Fiber One bars. The chocolate one is yummmm! And for "salty" I'm in love with the Cheddar Cheese Quakes (mini rice cakes) - I swear they taste just like the Puffed Cheetos. I, however, am a sucker for Panera's Chocolate Chip Bagel w/ Hazelnut Cream Cheese and the occasional Dairy Queen Chocolate Butterfinger Blizzard. Soo, here's my plan - on Fridays, I get to substitute my breakfast or lunch with the bagel as a "treat". And as for the Blizzard - a medium one per week, which I can keep in the freezer and snack on all week. That's what worked in the past, so I'm stickin' to it!

Now today, I went to the gym - first time in a MONTH! I was adamant about not over-doing it, so I just alternated running and walking on the treadmill for 30 minutes - 15 minutes of each. Not too bad and I felt thoroughly tired when I finished. I'll probably do a set of lunges and some situps tonight just to round it out. Bottom line, though - at least I got my tookus to the gym!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 24, 2008)

Great job Purrty!  You aren't depriving yourself, and it sounds like you are making changes that you can live with!   Keep it up


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_So, on the eating front - not horrible. Pretty much the same as usual - whatever I want, just in small portions. Fortunately, I looooove berries, so I'm always eating heaps of those. I do have a sweet tooth, but I've found a tasty way to manage it - those Fiber One bars. The chocolate one is yummmm! And for "salty" I'm in love with the Cheddar Cheese Quakes (mini rice cakes) - I swear they taste just like the Puffed Cheetos. I, however, am a sucker for Panera's Chocolate Chip Bagel w/ Hazelnut Cream Cheese and the occasional Dairy Queen Chocolate Butterfinger Blizzard. Soo, here's my plan - on Fridays, I get to substitute my breakfast or lunch with the bagel as a "treat". And as for the Blizzard - a medium one per week, which I can keep in the freezer and snack on all week. That's what worked in the past, so I'm stickin' to it!

Now today, I went to the gym - first time in a MONTH! I was adamant about not over-doing it, so I just alternated running and walking on the treadmill for 30 minutes - 15 minutes of each. Not too bad and I felt thoroughly tired when I finished. I'll probably do a set of lunges and some situps tonight just to round it out. Bottom line, though - at least I got my tookus to the gym! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 











....WOW! That sounds awesome!!!

BTW...I love that Hazelnut cream cheese & Butterfinger Blizzards too


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 24, 2008)

You know what else is great -I just got a subscription to SHAPE magazine for some crazy $12 or 15 for a whole year! That magazine is awesome. It has such great tips, target exercises, great recipes, encouragement, & MAKEUP!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 24, 2008)

Great for you dearie! I myself am on a fitness quest once more so I will be getting right back on track with you!


----------

